# Help us, please!



## erico

Ahoj 
Today I am trying to exactly translation of "Help us, please".
in my dictionary - 
Imperative of pomoci - pomoz
so ...
*Pomoz nám, prosím !
*Is this correct ?
Do you have another way to say ? If you help me, I am very happy 
Dekuji.


----------



## Jana337

Correct. If you want to address more people or someone you don't know so well, you will have to use the plural form, which coincides with the formal form: Pomozte nám, prosím.


----------



## erico

Jana337 said:


> Correct. If you want to address more people or someone you don't know so well, you will have to use the plural form, which coincides with the formal form: Pomozte nám, prosím.



Pomozte = plural and formal form.
Ok ! Stále moc vám děkuji za pomoc, Jano !!


----------



## onyd

Help us please! (us - there are more of us) 

1a - Pomozte nám prosím! - formal or when you are asking more people
2a - Pomoz nám prosím! - less formal or if you re asking someone you know well

1b - Pomožte nám prosím! - very similar to the 1a 
2b - Pomož nám prosím! - very similar to the 2b

I would rather use the "B" variants and I also hear them more often.


----------



## slavic_one

onyd said:


> Help us please! (us - there are more of us)
> 
> 1a - Pomozte nám prosím! - formal or when you are asking more people
> 2a - Pomoz nám prosím! - less formal or if you re asking someone you know well
> 
> 1b - Pomožte nám prosím! - very similar to the 1a
> 2b - Pomož nám prosím! - very similar to the 2b
> 
> I would rather use the "B" variants and I also hear them more often.



Actually 2b in not just very similar to 2b, but same! (I suppose you meant 2a)
I can't say that I've heard "b" variants, but I guess they came because of 'moct' (můžu (mohu), můžeš...).
Just for erico's record, to help = pomoct


----------

